# 3" vs 3 1/2"



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, I want to get into a small alloy frame 1911. I know some people dont trust the 3" due to dwell time not being long enough. What do you think?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO the 1911/.45 should never go below 4" in barrel lenght. Anything below that and you have to redesign the internal parts to make it work. You are getting away from the design of the pistol as it was ment to be. I think that Springfield might have something by designing a whole new gun to lesser calibers. Everyone I have ever seen has been a pain for the owner in the 3" to 31/2" models.

Best, Baldy


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I've got two 3" 1911 format pistols - both run without problems.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

My wife has a 3" 1911 that's had over 2500 rounds through it with no problems. It's now her carry gun.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I carry my eclipse ultra daily and wouldnt if it had not already gone 3500 rounds without a hiccup. "Most" Manf.s that DO make a 3" 1911 have gotten them fairly reliable now however some do tend to like only one type of ammo(mostly hardball).And there is always the PITA's that need tuning to be reliable in ANY firearm classification.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If I wanted a small 1911, my first choice would be the "CCO" configuration - Commander slide on a LW Officer's frame. 3" and 3 1/2" 1911s both have an uneven reputation for reliability, and I doubt there's really a lick of difference between the two. Some work great, some don't. 

And, Old Padawan, with your checkered 1911 history, you would certainly get one that didn't.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have considered that varient, but I will be carring in the spleen position. The shorter barrel increases comfort. I just ordered a custom USA from Galco to fit the 4 1/4 colt. If it works, I wont really need the 3 inch. Its kind of like a kid in a candy store thing. I handled this 3" lightweight and just WANTED it.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

To my way of thinking the 'ultra short' 1911s gain you very little. The toughest part of the handgun to conceal is the grip frame. Thats not to say the little guns aren't neat. I've got one, it runs just fine. As with ANY carry gun, test it throughly before trusting your life with it.

Have fun, remember, there's no such thing as too many guns!!!!!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Have fun, remember, there's no such thing as too many guns!!!!!


I dunno. Just as a general observation, I've seen an awful lot of guys with impressive gun collections who can't shoot worth beans. I think way too many people spend lots of money on hardware then skimp on formal training and constructive practice.

I figure my pistol skills will have deteriorated considerably by the time I return from deployment. So instead of buying a $1500 pistol, I am going to Gunsite with a couple of inexpensive Glocks.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Hey. I don't care how many guns a a casual shooter has - the more he buys the lower the price is for everybody - and there's a good chance his lightly used guns will someday make it onto the market - another win.

I say, bring on the casual shooter/collector - In fact, send him to my favorite gun shop.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

I can only give positive remarks on my Defender, accurate as can be. lightweight and a pleasure to carry.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree. My Colt Defender runs like the proverbial sewing machine. :smt033


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am looking at length due to spleen carry.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I dunno. Just as a general observation, I've seen an awful lot of guys with impressive gun collections who can't shoot worth beans. I think way too many people spend lots of money on hardware then skimp on formal training and constructive practice.
> 
> I figure my pistol skills will have deteriorated considerably by the time I return from deployment. So instead of buying a $1500 pistol, I am going to Gunsite with a couple of inexpensive Glocks.


Can I Come? Can I? Can I? Can I?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Can I Come? Can I? Can I? Can I?


Sure. There's only one catch. Since I'm taking the Veterans 250 course, you just have to do a tour in Iraq or Afghanistan first. 

As an FYI to everyone, Gunsite offers free pistol and carbine courses to returning vets. They are great patriots!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Sure. There's only one catch. Since I'm taking the Veterans 250 course, you just have to do a tour in Iraq or Afghanistan first.
> 
> As an FYI to everyone, Gunsite offers free pistol and carbine courses to returning vets. They are great patriots!


CAN I GUARD THE PHOENIX AIRPORT???


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> CAN I GUARD THE PHOENIX AIRPORT???


I can put you in touch with a recruiter, if you like.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Sure. There's only one catch. Since I'm taking the Veterans 250 course, you just have to do a tour in Iraq or Afghanistan first.
> 
> As an FYI to everyone, Gunsite offers free pistol and carbine courses to returning vets. They are great patriots!


Thats awesome!!! Good work Gunsite:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

sweet, I didnt know the army was taking old fat guys. I will be a force of 1.5.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> sweet, I didnt know the army was taking old fat guys. I will be a force of 1.5.


No, no, no. Now it's "Army Strong." I'm sure there are muscles underneath there....somewhere.


----------

